# Been Selling My Tanks Too Cheap I Reck'n...



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Early-model...BISJO7qKu5z0DysMgL2pY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah I'd say that definitely sets the new price precedent for a regular motorbike tank.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2016)

These usually go for $75 over standard tanks because they have the built-in battery compartment and switch...but....
Think I sold both of mine for $230 and $280? My best was better than that one.
These fit  Chiefs, Napoleons, Early Elgin's and Premiers that I know so far


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)

What would the light have sold for separately you think?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> What would the light have sold for separately you think?



$150 maybe,


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)

bricycle said:


> These usually go for $75 over standard tanks because they have the built-in battery compartment and switch...but....
> Think I sold both of mine for $230 and $280? My best was better than that one.
> These fit  Chiefs, Napoleons, Early Elgin's and Premiers that I know so far





What was the condition of the one you sold for $280?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> What was the condition of the one you sold for $280?




These usually go for $75 over standard tanks because they have the built-in battery compartment and switch...but....
Think I sold both of mine for $230 and $280? *My best was better than that one.*
These fit Chiefs, Napoleons, Early Elgin's and Premiers that I know so far


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)

bricycle said:


> *My best was better than that one.*




So _you _say! 
Pics!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2016)

that's true, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Don't know if I kept pics.... 
Doesn't matter anyway. Today's prices will undoubtedly be different from yesterdays. 
Glad they did well!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)

Did you or the buyer pay shipping and how much?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2016)

mine were including ship, beats me, $15 ish I reck'n


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)

Original paint?


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 8, 2016)

I sold this whole bike for $1000, and it took weeks to sell.  I'd also buy it back for $1000 too


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2016)

If the thread is offensive, please take it down.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Original paint?




yea, original paint


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)

bricycle said:


> If the thread is offensive, please take it down.




??
Just asking, are the questions offensive?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2016)

bricycle said:


> yea, original paint





So maybe you sold too low!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> So maybe you sold too low!




could be, I try to price like I was buying, At first I thought maybe is was my old tank, but my battery compartment had no corrosion, and clean.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2016)

bricycle said:


> If the thread is offensive, please take it down.



some people are a bit too sensitive and easily offended; Bricycle is considerate of every ones feelings.
Probably why he sold it too cheap. Its OK Bri, thats what Bike Advocates DO!


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2016)

The tank that just sold is kind of rare. The built in switch is a one year only option I think. I know it's listed in the sears catalog. Plus it has original paint. If you had a complete original paint Elgin that needed this tank, wouldn't you step up for it? It looks like two people would have. And one got it.


----------



## spoker (Mar 8, 2016)

that must be how things go when i have something everyone says its not worth much,but when they have it its big money,if it wasnt for bad luck id have no luck at all


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm rescinding my earlier comment, I didn't look carefully at the listing and didn't even notice that it came with a headlight. Its a fair price for a rare setup.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm rescinding my earlier comment, I didn't look carefully at the listing and didn't even notice that it came with a headlight. Its a fair price for a rare setup.




Et tu, Brute?


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 8, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Et tu, Brute?



I don't think I stabbed you in the back, I've sold lots of stuff for well below market value (some of it to you even!) It doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy feeling but its gone so you gotta let it go.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2016)

just yank'n yer chain buddy, I'm just jealous I didn't have extra $$ laying around to splurge on it. It's all good.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 8, 2016)

bricycle said:


> that's true, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Don't know if I kept pics....
> Doesn't matter anyway. Today's prices will undoubtedly be different from yesterdays.
> Glad they did well!!



Todays high prices are tomorrows bargains!!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 9, 2016)

Ain't that the truth


frankster41 said:


> Todays high prices are tomorrows bargains!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ouch!!! You never know what things will bring.  I'm glad I held on to my bike


----------

